# health insurance



## harry (Oct 23, 2008)

hi,
how can spain refuse expats medical treatment from next year as we are all part of the eu, will they not be out of order.and what will the expats do if they cant afford monthly insurance as a lot of them cant.
harry


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

harry said:


> hi,
> how can spain refuse expats medical treatment from next year as we are all part of the eu, will they not be out of order.and what will the expats do if they cant afford monthly insurance as a lot of them cant.
> harry


Why should they give us free medical insurance if we have never paid into their system? How on earth would they pay for hundreds of thousands of extra non contributing ex pats?

Its never been the case that Spain has given unlimited free healthcare to pre retirement age expats. Maybe in the Valencia region, but not nationwide. All they are doing now is falling into step with the rest of the EU.

I knew this before I moved out here, research was there for all to see, and it was clear that "Free" healthcare in Spain was not a given.

I'm afraid if they didn't budget for this when they moved here then those ex pats that cant afford it, which will only be those that are early retirees and not working, will not have health cover here


----------



## harry (Oct 23, 2008)

would the spanish living in england get free health care?
harry


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

harry said:


> would the spanish living in england get free health care?
> harry



No, not if he was not working and had just arrived there and was not of retirement age


----------



## harry (Oct 23, 2008)

what about all the non british living in england dont they get free health care and accommodation working or not.and what about the bulgarians and morrocans in spain they must be in the system as most dont work.
harry


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

harry said:


> what about all the non british living in england dont they get free health care and accommodation working or not.and what about the bulgarians and morrocans in spain they must be in the system as most dont work.
> harry


No I dont believe thats true at all. I know its always said, because thats the perception, but in fact if you haven't worked in the UK then you cant sign on the dole and you only get emergency health care ... which is what you get here basically. Every one is moaning about the Polish in England now, but the fact is that they come to the UK to work. If they work they contribute. If they contribute NI payments then they are covered for healthcare. If they lose their jobs along the way then they are still covered, which is the same for every worker

If you go to France then pre retirees get no health care, and I believe those of retirement age have to get a top up insurance. In Portugal the same sort of thing, I believe in other EU contries also.


----------



## harry (Oct 23, 2008)

how do they keep themselves then,they all have houses and most dont work in england,which is the same in spain with the bulgarions etc they all stand about all day or sit outside pubs in our village,who keeps them? they must be in the ststem somehow.
harry


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

harry said:


> how do they keep themselves then,they all have houses and most dont work in england,which is the same in spain with the bulgarions etc they all stand about all day or sit outside pubs in our village,who keeps them? they must be in the ststem somehow.
> harry



Hi Harry

I'm really not sure about most of them _not _working. I have no idea about individual cases. Some may be on shifts, some may well be out of work, after all unemployment is going up all the time in the UK and it doesn't distinguish between foreign and Brit worker.

All I can tell you is that there are rules to be followed for claiming healthcare in the UK and although I am sure that there are those that get through the net for one reason or another, there are also many Brits illegally claiming benefits.

But I guess we're getting away from the point - You're not in the UK you're in Spain. And as such I'm afraid we're subject to Spanish rules, where there _is_ a problem with an immigrant population claiming health benefits without working. In this case I'm afraid many of those are Brits and the Spanish Government is just doing what it can I guess to address the problem.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

harry said:


> what about the bulgarians and morrocans in spain they must be in the system as most dont work. harry


 In general you'll find most of them WORK - may not be steady or good work - But they work (least ways they did before the building trade collapsed). My experience of them is that they just get on with it and don't whinge about how the world owes them a living.

Are you suggesting they leave just because they're now unemployed?

The Morrocans btw are good workers esp in the sun. So now they're not working - but may well have 6 years payments behind them and so are DUE 2 years dole. 

I have a MAJOR issue with some ex-pats who seem to think they have some right to be supported by the Spanish tax payer (me) just because they're here. I deliberately avoid ex-pats because I normally get into a RAGING argument when some twit stars on about - how ****e it is here - Don't like it? - GO (I'm a tad more forthright in person) - or PAY and receive the benefits as a contributor. 

*I'll go further* - I believe that if you move here to *reside* as a pensioner - Your PENSION should be paid here by the Spanish DHSS and that they reclaim from the UK - And you should get a Spanish pension as do other Spanish *residents*. 

Think we'd see a massive migration away from Spain then. Probably to Sweden or Denmark. The "_I've worked hard all my life_" argument holds no water with me - The Spanish have worked just as hard. In fact, ime, it's harder and why should they lose out to support a privileged immigrant who would prefer to live in "relative" luxury for free.

If you live here you accept the rules here. If you think you can change it - go for it - challenge the system - There are ex-pat mayors. I'd applaud you for it.

Spanish health care may not be plush here - but then we don't pay plush contributions either. The system is NOT designed to be Florida in Europe. It'¡s designed to give the average low paid worker (the average salary here is about 1000Euros/month) HEALTH CARE. 

ime the system here is VERY generous to bona fide contributors - it goes WELL above emergency care and far more willing to dish out generous disability pensions etc than was the case when I was in the UK. 

As for morrocans etc all having houses - here (where i am) they do not - they rent somewhere humble along with about 19 others - those who work help the others - a rather refreshing thing imo. That or they've built a house somewhere them selves on ground at low lease rates as subsidy.


----------



## harry (Oct 23, 2008)

i dont think i have a right to be supported by the spanish tax payer or to live in relative luxury for free,i bought a campo house hers in spain 5 years ago and believe me its not luxury,to hot in the summer and to cold in the winter unless i spend a lot of money on it which i cant afford to do so i just put op with it,spains not all its cracked up to be unless you have a plenty of money,i would not like work here and pay a morgage as some expats try to do.i work here when i can to pay bills and buy food,the point is i have spent my money in spainon a house so my money is in spain the same as a lot of other expats have so yes i think we should be entitled to free health care as we have put money into spain,i dont think any spanish in the uk would be refused especially when we are all in the eu,after all where would spain be without the british tourist.you must have been in spain for a long time and have no english friends if you avoid expats,and what are you doing on the expat forum?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Chris/Stravinsky, I wholeheartedly support your threads.

I too, avoid most expats due to their selfish and racist behaviour towards their hosts, and I'm not afraid to say that sometimes, I feel ashamed to be British. Most expats give nothing yet expect everything......sorry, life is not like that!!!

Harry, Spain wasn't built on the money us British have brought to the country, that is a very naive perception and shows you know nothing of Spanish history.

As for questioning why Chris is on an expat forum, I didn't know there was a certain "criteria" for being a member. Chris offers a wealth of knowledge and experience to those who are planning on moving to Spain or who are new to the country. I'm pleased we have someone like Chris who gives his time for free to those in need; show some respect for him.

Manners cost nothing, you know......


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

harry said:


> you must have been in spain for a long time and have no english friends if you avoid expats,



Why would you want to seek out people with a British Passport aka The Moron Licence? 
The only logical reason is because they speak English....certainly can´t think of anything else.
Is it worth it? Cos all you´re going to get is The Poverty Speech, the Endless Whinge, and a good old traditional British backstabbing!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

harry said:


> i dont think i have a right to be supported by the spanish tax payer or to live in relative luxury for free,i bought a campo house hers in spain 5 years ago and believe me its not luxury,to hot in the summer and to cold in the winter unless i spend a lot of money on it which i cant afford to do so i just put op with it,spains not all its cracked up to be unless you have a plenty of money,i would not like work here and pay a morgage as some expats try to do.i work here when i can to pay bills and buy food,the point is i have spent my money in spainon a house so my money is in spain the same as a lot of other expats have so yes i think we should be entitled to free health care as we have put money into spain,i dont think any spanish in the uk would be refused especially when we are all in the eu,after all where would spain be without the british tourist.you must have been in spain for a long time and have no english friends if you avoid expats,and what are you doing on the expat forum?


I want to write something about this dreadful post, but I dont know where to begin or how to be polite about it. So I'd best not say anything

Jo


----------



## dizzy (Jul 12, 2008)

Newcomer to Spain. Opinion probably not worth much, but I agree wholeheartedly with Chris/Strav/Pasanda. Jo you did say something....


----------



## 2ladies (Feb 7, 2008)

Are you all saying that 'seniors' from the UK are entitled to healthcare in Spain, but not those below 60?

What is the standard of hospitilisation in Spain under their NHS? Is it different from ours? I heard that the family has to do the nursing and supply food - but what happens if it is an elderly person on their own?

Interesting.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

I'm not up to date with healthcare rules in Spain but from what I'm told by friends over 60, yes, they receive free healthcare. Friends with children and who are under 60, have to be paying into the system, exactly how it works in the UK.

Speaking of healthcare in the Torrevieja area, I'm led to believe facilities are excellent and waiting times minimal. It is correct that families are expected to look after their relatives, the medical care is obviously provided by the hospital. As for persons without relatives/friends to care for them, I cannot say but there is a Social Services network so I guess elderly people alone in hospital will receive some help.

A friend of mine is currently undergoing Prostrate treatment, he cannot fault the hospital and says it's better than any medical care he received back in the UK!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

dizzy said:


> Newcomer to Spain. Opinion probably not worth much, but I agree wholeheartedly with Chris/Strav/Pasanda. Jo you did say something....


Everyone's opinion on here is valued, regardless of length of time spent in Spain.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

I have to agree with you Pasanda and fully support the opinions of Chris and Stravinsky. I've been an expat for 26 years, had enough of the UK a long time ago and I too have been embarrassed to be British some times (I am however very proud to be British) Just look at what happened in Dubai recently with the 2 BRITS having sex on the beach, these people having no understanding or respect for the host country, I find it appalling and disappointing when will these people learn. The same goes for Brits going to Spain you need to understand the culture the rules of the land and respect them, if you don’t like it then simple don’t go!

I’m retiring to Spain in 2010 and I can’t wait, however I don’t expect the Spanish government to look after me I’ve made my own arrangements for that!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Thank you, Decgraham. I was living in Dubai at the time the British couple were arrested, they received very little support from the local Western community. Whilst Dubai strives to promote itself as a tourist hotspot (successfully too!), it IS a Muslim state and thus local sensitivites must be respected at all times. The Al Maktoum family have been very leniant towards Westerners; alcohol is available as is pork products. In neighbouring Sharjah, alchohol is banned and I doubt pork products can be purchased plus on the beaches, women are expected to cover themselves!

Spain may be forward in many things (late night porn shown on TV can be hardcore IMO) but it is still, in some area's, quite conservative. ANY country that we visit will have laws and customs which we must adhere to. The Brits are normally the first to complain when foreigners to Blighty don't comply with the laws of the land!!!!


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Hear Hear Pasanda, I was living in Sharjah when it went dry, went to the pub in the Mabella Club ordered my usual Scotch and Coke and was told by the barman sorry the police came in this afternoon and said we could no longer serve alcohol, a sad day for Sharjah, people actually used to come from Dubai to go to the pub (we called it the Three Ferrets something to do with the sign if I remember correctly) Good days.


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Oh, I shan't tell you about my little illegal booze smuggling from RAK to Dubai then......I was new and didn't know the back road that avoided going through Sharjah......my one and only time I broke the law in the UAE!  Certainly didn't know you could once upon a time buy alcohol in Sharjah.....thanks for that.

As for Spain, I think the Spaniards would have a hissy fit if the country became dry!! LOL


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Well hello Harry - lol 

So you bought a campo house in spain 5 years ago, but unless you spend a lot of money on it (which you don't have) it will remain too cold in winter and too hot in summer - well why the **** did you buy it in the first place then 

As for your comment "spains not all its cracked up to be unless you have a plenty of money" - what exactly is it cracked up to be, as you put it, what did you expect "UTOPIA" ?


And you say that by spending your money in Spain should entitle you to 
"free health care" 

Get real Harry, you don't pay into the system and Spain owes you nothing, if you came here expecting "utopia" and a free ride, then more fool you !!

Oh and I also tend to avoid expats. Essentially as a large percentage of them only want to pry into your life, with particularly regards to your finances and I personally find them very rude, disrepectful and out for what they can get.

I have friend from all over the world, but they are nice decent people unlike the majority or expats I have met in various parts of Spain, MOST of whom have never even bothered or have no intention of ever learning the language, they are disrespectful (if not racist) towards the Spaniards and yet they somehow think Spain should provide them with free health services - jokers the lot of em and I personally hope they run out of money and are forced to go home, as these particular expats give the British a bad name and make many Spaniards dislike us

Adios


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Spain may be forward in many things (late night porn shown on TV can be hardcore IMO)


Really? What channels are these? What time does it start?


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Really? What channels are these? What time does it start?


Pasa palabra


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol Canal+, I believe.....my poor Father was in his element watching the young ladies corvorting every night.....until the TV station decided to show gay sex one night.....he almost hit the roof!!! PMSL


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> Lol Canal+, I believe.....my poor Father was in his element watching the young ladies corvorting every night.....until the TV station decided to show gay sex one night.....he almost hit the roof!!! PMSL



Hey, what 2 women get up to in their own time is none of my business, but if they asked me to join them well thats a different story - lol


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

A closet lesbian, huh???  LOL

I forgot to mention is was male gay sex!! My father was NOT impressed!!! Eeeeeek!! Lol


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

Pasanada said:


> I forgot to mention is was male gay sex!! My father was NOT impressed!!! Eeeeeek!! Lol


Oh bloody hell....I don´t want to see any of that malarkey either!

I´m sure he´d be more interested in channels with French Maids.....do you recall anything like that?


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Lol Xtreme!!! This is my Father we're talking about here!!!! Mind you, like any red blooded male, he wouldn't mind French Maids....he'll impress them with his linguist (no jokes, please!!) skills!!

He did say once that he preferred the older woman, trouble is, he's now in his 60's and the older woman doesn't look as attractive anymore!!! LOL


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

I´ve never really gone for the older woman thing myself.....under 30 Espanolas are fine by me. With or without French Maids outfits!


----------



## harry (Oct 23, 2008)

when you buy a house in the first place you dont know what its like till you live in it do you, (common sense) most campo houses are only realy summer houses and are not equiped for the winter as i now know.i did not expect utopia or a free ride as i am used to work,

how come all the senior expats avoid new expats,if you dont give them a chance how do you no what they are like.

is it not because you have lived here that long you dont think anybody else has a right to move into your teritory because you were one of the first and there is now to many expats there.

and we all no what you would do with them, send them back to england as they have no right to be there just you.


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

The sad truth of it Harry, is the majority of Brits should not have come to Spain in the first place.

They have no interest in Spain itself, no interest in learning the language, and a fair degree of arrogance towards the Spanish.

Those type of peoeple want Britain.....with lower prices....and better weather! And they´re not going to find that here.


----------



## SunnySpain (Jul 30, 2008)

when you buy a house in the first place you dont know what its like till you live in it do you, (common sense) most campo houses are only realy summer houses and are not equiped for the winter as i now know.

Exactly, you NOW know, but perhaps you might have found out before you made the purchase although the fact thats its called a "Summer House" might have given you reason to consider this beforehand anyway - lol 


How come all the senior expats avoid new expats,if you dont give them a chance how do you no what they are like.

I don't avoid all new expats or senior expats for that matter, just expats I don't much like the look of or sound of - hint hint 

is it not because you have lived here that long you dont think anybody else has a right to move into your teritory because you were one of the first and there is now to many expats there.

Answer - no.
Its because certain expats are a bunch of good for nothing *a*k**s


PS. Buy plenty of firewood and have a lovely and warm winter


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

harry said:


> when you buy a house in the first place you dont know what its like till you live in it do you, (common sense) most campo houses are only realy summer houses and are not equiped for the winter as i now know.i did not expect utopia or a free ride as i am used to work,
> 
> how come all the senior expats avoid new expats,if you dont give them a chance how do you no what they are like.
> 
> ...


I'm a new expat and so far it saddens me to say that a lot of the "old" expats who have tried to befriend us (and there have been lots) are only really interested in how much money we have and how gullible we are. I've so far managed to suss out this and siffed through and lost some and found some good friends. In fact I'd go so far as to say alot of folk who have been here a long time have nothing anywhere, they cant even afford to go back to the UK and seem to spend most of their time and whatever money they can scrape together in British Bars moaning about how unfair life is both here and the UK and how "hard done by" thery are.

I'm one of these people who believe in "you reap what you sew". If you dont pay into the SS system here, you wont get the benefits and if you dont pay into it in the UK - well you get nowt there either and thats how it should be. It doesnt matter where you buy a house or how much you spend in either country - end of

Jo


----------



## XTreme (May 17, 2008)

harry said:


> how come all the senior expats avoid new expats,if you dont give them a chance how do you no what they are like.


Wearing shorts in all weathers, bulging beerguts, tattoos, no teeth, and the way their knuckles drag along the floor tends to give the game away Harry!


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

XTreme said:


> Wearing shorts in all weathers, bulging beerguts, tattoos, no teeth, and the way their knuckles drag along the floor tends to give the game away Harry!


Hmmmmmmm....less said the better....

Harry, I've helped newbies to Spain, didn't receive much thanks for my efforts though so shan't be bothering anymore. 

FYI I don't believe I have a monopoly on Spain so again, your opinion is incorrect. However, as you've been in Spain for 5 years, that hardly makes you a newbie.


----------

